# Swine Flu



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Hi all
Swine flu is on the increase here and reports are there is going to be many more cases in the fall when we move into the cold/flu months I have read very little about if there are any cases in Cyprus and just wonder if there are and what the government is doing to prepare for a more severe outbreak if one came.
I got back from Hong Kong last month and stayed in a hotel near the quarentined hotel. The quarentine was an over reaction but in response to the critism the Chinese government received over the bird flu. When I was there we had to wear face masks if we had a cough or cold but this is the norm tere and I believe the law to wear one. I wore one because I had a tooth extracted while I was there (glasses and dentists are really cheap out there) and ws deemed at risk of infection. 
Anyone any comments to my curiosity?
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Hi all
> Swine flu is on the increase here and reports are there is going to be many more cases in the fall when we move into the cold/flu months I have read very little about if there are any cases in Cyprus and just wonder if there are and what the government is doing to prepare for a more severe outbreak if one came.
> I got back from Hong Kong last month and stayed in a hotel near the quarentined hotel. The quarentine was an over reaction but in response to the critism the Chinese government received over the bird flu. When I was there we had to wear face masks if we had a cough or cold but this is the norm tere and I believe the law to wear one. I wore one because I had a tooth extracted while I was there (glasses and dentists are really cheap out there) and ws deemed at risk of infection.
> Anyone any comments to my curiosity?
> Chris


There has been one case in Cyprus that Iknow of and that was a holidaymaker.
She was taken to hospital and kept in isolation and treated successfully.
There havnt been any more reports of cases that I have seen.
The Brisith High Commission sends out up to date information and recommendations. It is a good idea to register with them as they keep Uk citizens informed of any important issues.

Regards Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the Information Age has blown the Swine Flu issue out of proportion, it is a far less virulent strain than ordinary flu. The Common flu virus will kill about 500,000 people this year globally (as it does every year!) The big news of course is that the swine flu has jumped species, but it doesn't appear to be a big killer in humans. Of course the WHO are on top of this and being cautious, but the chances of it taking hold in a hot country like Cyprus is minimal.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

In April when the news about Swine flu broke there wasn't enough Tamiflu available in Cyprus if there was an outbreak. Now, (according to our pharmacist) they have brought in a lot of it and people are actually buying it "just in case." Unless your immune system is compromised though it is unlikely to be fatal. The worst cases have generally been in people who did not see a doctor, the very young, old or people as I mentioned with cancer, AIDS or otherwise compromised. I'm sure there will be more cases in Cyprus as it is easily spread but from the one case that was here, the lady was taken care of in hospital and in isolation.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

I agree there is a lot of hype and as Kimonas says more people die from ordinary flu especially in the UK where pensions often do not allow our senior citizens to live in comfort its often a choice between heating and food of course our MP's are exempt from things like that. Curiously changing the subject I was told recently that Cyprus is run by the Russian mafia as you see I might become famous here for opening the preverbial can of worms if it inappropriate to make these comment please let me know I can ask less contorversial questions honestly (Smile)
Chris who has just got in from work hot and tired


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> I agree there is a lot of hype and as Kimonas says more people die from ordinary flu especially in the UK where pensions often do not allow our senior citizens to live in comfort its often a choice between heating and food of course our MP's are exempt from things like that. Curiously changing the subject I was told recently that Cyprus is run by the Russian mafia as you see I might become famous here for opening the preverbial can of worms if it inappropriate to make these comment please let me know I can ask less contorversial questions honestly (Smile)
> Chris who has just got in from work hot and tired


The Russian mafia has tried to run the whole world
You hear stories of them running Spain, Bulgaria, and just about every other country.
Yes there are a lot of Russians in Cyprus now but they are certainly not running it nor are they ever likely to.
There have been occassional purges by the Cypriot police where gangs of Russians have been rounded up and deported. They don't mess around, unlike the UK where everyone is allowed to stay no matter what they get up to


----------

